# Become a Snowboard Instructor - freebie offer for members



## Snowskool (Nov 10, 2010)

SnowSkool operates ski and snowboard instructor courses in New Zealand, France & Canada.

Our experience ensures that we can offer ski instructor courses and snowboard instructor courses that will tick all the boxes; escorted group flights, SnowSkool-only accommodation, hearty meals, world-class tuition, analysis and feedback, exam preparation, nights out, trips away and much, much more. You will have the time of your life!

Do a Google search, identify our competitors, create your comparison spreadsheet and then book with SnowSkool! We can arrange a course for you wherever you are but note 'flights included' in the price is only for flights out of the UK. 

We are a fun team and have an awesome social media campaign, where we are shouting about the snowboarding forum wherever we can. If you (perchance) were to book a season-long course with us, you can quote 'snowboardingforum' to get a *free* Ride snowboard 

Contact [email protected] if you have any questions.

And join us on SnowSkool | Facebook just for kicks!


----------



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

hmmmm spam outta the can...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Given the thread title, I thought maybe they were giving a free instructor course for members. I'd have gone for that.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowskool said:


> will tick all the boxes


Ahhhhhhhh... Nothing like having you box ticked.

What's the big deal? Everyone knows you only need three days on snow and a jacket to be an instructor.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm so pay for something resorts will pay you to learn how to do and give you staff housing and ramen is cheap.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hmm so pay for something resorts will pay you to learn how to do and give you staff housing and ramen is cheap.


you must be fukin kidding. what are the conditions for getting the resorts in the US to do this for you? i guess you have to be a local resident or something?


----------



## Snowskool (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, we do have scholarship opportunities for any folks in Australia Snow Sports Development Foundation Australia - Interschools - SnowSkool
So it's not all bad news! We hope to be in a position to extend scholarship opportunities to other areas - it is being looked at.

And no offence intended re: 'spam from the can.' I didn't think it would cause a problem when offering an incentive for forum members and can't remove it now (I looked) I did check the boards first and saw other members had done this so thought it would be OK. I guess the moderator will be removing it soon if not 

There are courses that create guaranteed work opportunities in Canada NEW! 2011 Course Offers Fast Track to Job Placement in Canada! - MySkool

Ski and snowboarding instructing means you can get to live and work on the mountain - being paid to do what you love - and there's a lot of fun to be had on the courses. People come back saying they had the time of their lives.

But mostly, we have a great online community ourselves and invite you to join it any time. We network with other businesses, sponsor local snowsports incentives and university programmes, promote disability snowsports and small independent traders starting out through blogs and social media platforms.

I understand what you are all saying but don't be quick to assume we just want your money. That's not the whole equation particularly as we understand what we sell is NOT cheap. We are also very passionate about the sport, promoting take up and trying to help create work opportunities.


----------

